# THink my Tivo is dying :(



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

My VM Tivo seems to be dying on me, getting daily reboots and channel unauthorised errors and everything is really slow recently. 

Very disappointed but don't want to swap boxes as will loose all recordings and season passes etc.

Any chance VM will enable us to backup our data anytime soon?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Could just be a network issue - have yuo got them to check that?


nbaker said:


> My VM Tivo seems to be dying on me, getting daily reboots and channel unauthorised errors and everything is really slow recently.
> 
> Very disappointed but don't want to swap boxes as will loose all recordings and season passes etc.
> 
> Any chance VM will enable us to backup our data anytime soon?


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

No I haven't contacted them yet, was fearing the worst.

I will give them a call tomorrow, thankyou.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

What happened?


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

Gave them a call & got someone coming round Sunday morning to have a look.


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

Engineer came round today & everything checked out ok so he swapped the box over.

Just need to setup all season passes & wishlists and see if I can find the films I was keeping.

Fingers crossed this one will be ok.


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

Bad news, new box has also started rebooting


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh no!  If it's not the box it must be a signal-strength issue I guess; but I assume they've already checked that. Hope you get it sorted; and soon.


----------

